# Wildwood



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished the incoming tide in the surf today in Wildwood just off Marriner's Landing. Fished with a buddy of mine, his son and father-in-law. Fresh calm was the ticket, BUT........the tide was SO strong, 6oz sputnicks weren't holding bottom. Swicthed to metal and lures........just as bad. Got the skunk but it was a good day.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey at least you got out there. You'll get em next time :beer:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Sandy Hook*

Dogg you had a day like mine. We fished Sandy Hook, fish breaking all over the place, blues and I think some weaks, nada, they were feeding on a lot of bait and anything we threw was just not acceptable. Only saw one fish caught and that was a sea robin, and my buddy got a blue claw and that was it... got chased by some real nasty looking clouds etc bout noon... all in all nice day, crappy fishing.... salt:fishing:


----------



## jerryterp (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm going to Wildwood next weekend for the Fabulous Fifties weekend. Never fished there, usually fish in Ocean City, Md. We're staying in Wildwood Crest but will go almost anywhere to try to catch some fish. Do you fish in the ocean surf? Any info would be appreciated. Seems as if the beach is so gradual that you couldn't throw your line to deep enough water. Where is Mariners Landing? Can you recommend a tackle shop? Thanks!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

jery if you are staying in the Crest just go to the nearest beach. Most people wade out to the first bar when possible or as far as you feel safe! BE CAREFULL! wind conditions can and will increase the current across the beach


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

NJ Beach Buggy Association just held their Fall Classic Tourney on Wildwood Crest's beach. The water was like chocolate milk because of the beach replenishment going on up in North Wildwood.

Lots of small blues were caught on Saturday (largest fish award went to an 18-3/4 inch fish) but in the individual tournament that ran from 5pm Saturday to Noon Sunday only one 30" shark was scored.

Jerry, the best suggestion I can offer is let water conditions be your guide, if filthy in the Crest I would run a bit North to get above the pump. There were people walking on the beach just a block or two above the operation so I guess that as soon as they finish grading they release control of that area. There are fish to be caught but they won't be in that dirty water if they can help it. 

Here are some pics of the project. As of Sunday the rectum of the beast was spewing at 15/16th Street in North Wildwood.










Looking North










Looking South


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Makes me glad we didn't spend the money to fish.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Leaving for obx thursday. Hope the fishing is better there.... around here it is for now great suckage......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Leaving for obx thursday. Hope the fishing is better there.... around here it is for now great suckage......


may the fish GODS smile greatly upon you. Tight lines.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Leaving for obx thursday. Hope the fishing is better there.... around here it is for now great suckage......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Sarge any word on the Angle Sea tournament?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It is going to be held on the beaches of the Wildwoods, which one I don't know. There might be enough beach above the operation, I remember one year they had us all the way up in the inlet. 

The headquarters is still the Anglesea Fire House Hall @ 201 New Jersey Avenue in North Wildwood. Registration is from 6am to 7am.

I'll be there. What happens Saturday will probably be an adventure what with the new unnatural beach being swept out under our feet by a Nor'easter :redface:  opcorn:.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep Mother Nature always reclaims what has been changed. She can be quite stingy that way,


----------

